# Angelina & Pitt's Baby



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well about time they release photo's, i gotta say their baby is indeed CUTE! They did good job. 

Photo of Angelina's & Brad's Baby​


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I hate when celebs say their baby is too precious to get in the magazine and all when a couple months old, then turn around and sell the pics for 4 million dollars. They say it's for charity, they have a couple million so why can't they just pay it themselves?

BABY! lmao


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

i hate how celebs think that they can get away with giving their kids ridiculous names. "shiloh"? i forget who but some actress actually named her baby "apple"


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Good thing name can be anything anyone wants. There are names like that all over i'm sure odd ball names just not common just the famous people who get in the news we hear about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

vinimack720 said:


> i forget who but some actress actually named her baby "apple"


haha that was Gwyneth Paltrow and Chris Martin who named their kid that. They have a baby boy named Moses too. So it'll be Apple and Moses...lol


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

One celebrity couple named their baby; pilot inspector....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Celebrities come up with some unique names for their children.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Its their life let them name their baby what they want...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm no longer a "Celebrity" but I did name my son "James Tibirious" years ago. Old people like me will know where that came from.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

says its unavailable now


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Am I the only one who doesnt give two sheets about these people and their children?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt give two sheets about these people and their children?


No. LMAO! Me too.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

well now Angelina is a MILF :lol:


Ok CM just send me that yellow guy he's really nice.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Gah! MALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> I know. That was stupid. Lets see what other dumb names are there
> Apple
> Hopper jack?!?! what the heck is up with these. I swear these parents are stupid.


they just let the fame get to there head, but does it get to there head that much?:wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a client they had so many kids they couldnt think of another one they told me, they named her "Madison and her middle name was wisconsin" :lol:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, these people are crazy to begin with, so what can we expect?

I know who James Tiberius is, Reefneck, but I didn't know that you were a one-time celebrity.

By the way, we had ourselves a sho-nuff celebrity visit us a few months ago. She sent me a PM for some help with a tank she got for Christmas but asked me to keep it quiet. I haven't seen a trace of her since, so I'll give you her initials : C E

See? it really does pay to be #1 on Aquarank. That's how she, and many others, found us. 

I don't have any kids, but if I did, I admit I'd probably give them unusual classic names like Agamemnon or Calliope.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL OS, I just noticed that I had misspelled it even on here. 

I was, For about 12 years. Glad it's behind me now.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> No. LMAO! Me too.


Me three...lol


But as little as I care about celebritys, I AM curious how Reefneck was a celebrity and who the celebrity was that pmed TOS.

Reminds me of the time Super Bowl was in my city. I worked at a grocery store, and one day I got to work early and saw a stretch limo in the parking lot (not at all an uncommon thing around that time). Well, since I didn't have anything else to do before I had to work, I went and talked to the limo driver. He was a very friendly guy, and although he couldn't tell me who he was driving (company policy), he kept on telling me I should get her autograph and I would know who she was once I saw her. After a little while, his passenger paged him and told him she was ready to leave or whatever. Since I had to go to work soon, I walked up there (Also I wanted to know who this "famous" person was since the driver said she was really famous). The driver told his passenger that there was a young lady that wanted her autograph here. I didn't want her autograph at all. But the driver convinced her that I wanted her autograph, so she signed a napkin and told me I had a fabulous smile (or something like that). I pretended I knew who she was, but to this day I have NO idea who she was. I couldn't read the autograph, so for all I know it could have been just some person that rented a limo because they wanted to feel like a celebrity for the day. :lol:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I have seen a few celebrities and even had a few autotgraphs. I grew up in Aerosmith country, and have seen everyone in that band in public settings. Mrs. Moby and I went on vacation in April and when passing through NY stopped to check out Orange County Choppers. We saw the shop, and arriving at lunch, saw a bunch of the crew heading out. Also got to meet Paul Jr. I will admit it was kind of cool to see the people in person that you see every week on tv (and those bikes are phenomenol in person).

But man, those damn tabloid tv shows and magazines are whos dating who this week, whos getting married this week, what Britney spears favorite brand of toiklet paper is...it gets kind of ridicoulous. It's almost like the JR High report on tv every nite.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> I'm no longer a "Celebrity" but I did name my son "James Tibirious" years ago. Old people like me will know where that came from.



I used to watch StarTrek too and also know that that would be the Captain of the Enterprise.... 
James T. Kirk... DUH.... 

LOL I named one of mine after a Deep Space 9 character.. Kira Nerys .... So there! I thought Q would be pushing it a little too far. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> I'd probably give them unusual classic names like Agamemnon or Calliope.


why Agamemnon? He was a jerk in the Iliad....but i guess not as big a jerk as Clytemnestra...she did cheat on him and murder him after all. lol
You should go with Telemachus or Patroklos. 
My friend actually knows someone named Ulysses...now that's pretty awesome. lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Check out how adorbale Zahara is..


----------

